# Elite Temp Thermostats



## djdobro (Jul 20, 2011)

I recently came upon these thermostats and i got interested in them. The model is TC-200 and the firm is Elite Temp









These have allot of functions some of them are day-night temps and controlling lamps and so on. They have a dimming and ON/OFF stat as well. They are sold on madeinchina . com and alibaba  I wouldnt order from there, but their website doesnt have prices too... If anyone has used these, please give a shout out because they look really interesting. There are no habistat microclimate and so on in Bulgaria so these would do the trick


----------

